# Tracks in the Phoenix area?



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Just curious on if we had any elevated tracks around here for the live steam guys? 

And on that note, maybe some ground layouts on the north part of town? 

Trying to find some new places for the trains to stretch their legs and it would be nice to meet some new people! 

Thanks! 
Matt


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

I suggest that you contact the ABTO ( Arizona Big Train Operators), or better yet join their club. They are a Garden Railway Club for the greater Phoenix area. They have a large layout in north Phoenix at the Adobe Mt. Railroad Park. Off Pinnicle Peak road at about 45th. The layout is on the ground, but they have an elevated area for setting up trains. I have run out there in February and March when we are out in the Phoenix area. I run battery, so I don't know if they permit LS. 

If you use electrons to power your engine, they must come from a battery. Their track is not set up for track power.

ABTO Home page. 

Chuck

Here are some pictures of my Mallet pulling my beer train out at Adobe Park.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As an aside, the Mallet (1:29) is pulling a string of 1:24 cars (LGB, Delton, and USA). These are all based upon 30' ng freight cars. The USA B&O car with the battery is shorter than their new "ultimate" cars. It was built on the 30' ng size even though it is a sg car.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, no weeds.....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

NOT SO!!!!! Look at the fence lines in the last three pictures. DEM BE WEEDS!! I lived in AZ from 1963 to 1976... I knows AZ weeds when I sees 'em.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Chuck thanks for the info. I looked into it a little bit further and a lot of the ABTO guys are way out east which is a hike for me. I must admit that they would be a lot of nice places to visit and some day I hope to have the chance to. 

It also looks like the layout you mentioned and pictured is ran by AMRS? For an annual membership of 195 dollars starting off???


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Very late on this one...Zonk, did you ever get in thought with ABTO? Then have open houses in March and in November that covers both the East Valley (Tempe, Chandler, etc.) and the West Valley (Scottsdale, Phx, Sun City, Glendale). Annual membership is about $35...so, not sure what the $195 is for. They do have live steam, HO and G-scale. The Adobe Mountain Park is next to Wet and Wild Water World. I think that is 43rd Ave and Pinnacle Peak Road (north of the 101 loop). You can find there web site and check on dates and times. Because of the heat, they are often on limited operations during the summer months. But you could find folks in your area to talk to. 

Ed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wrong when I said that the ABTO was responsible for the "G" layout at Adobe Mt. RR Park. I believe that it is the Arizona Garden Railroad Society who runs and maintains that layout. I found a website that suggested that the annual dues is $25.00 per year, a lot better than 195. I don't think that it was an official site for the group, so better check. When I was out there last month running, they said that they ran on weekends during the cooler months. Chuck


----------

